

Ask HN: Does your project use Emacs lisp for build automation? - christianbryant

I&#x27;m building a new appliance, linking BusyBox with Tor on top of a minimal GNU&#x2F;Linux operating system. I&#x27;d like to try something different for the automated build infrastructure with this one and Emacs Lisp has been calling me lately.<p>Do you have a project written in C that uses automated build scripts written in Elisp? Guile might might be a runner-up but I need to get up-to-speed quickly on the infrastructure needed, so I&#x27;m hoping for Elisp for familiarity&#x27;s sake.
======
versteegen
Not a build script per se, but I use elisp for some scripts which I manually
invoke occasionally for source code transformations like generating tables and
lists of enums from C source. I ought to make my build script invoke the elisp
automatically.

------
zck
I think this would be awesome, but might be hard to make work. I don't know
whether people run Elisp for purposes that aren't inside Emacs.

~~~
christianbryant
Yes, that's what I'm finding is the mindset out there. And hang it if I'm not
all the more compelled to do it with Elisp :-) Guile seems to be the logical
next step (I've seen some stuff with a shell script container, using Gawk and
Guile for the heavy lifting).

